# Picked up 2003 325xiT; multiple problems



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

I picked up my 2003 325xiT on Friday, and not more than 5 miles from the dealer it starts dialing the BMW emergency #. On the 2nd call, BMW Assist tells me to unplug the phone, give it at least 5 minutes, and try again, and if it keeps dialing, contact the dealer. It keeps dialing. Of course, the dealer is closed by then, so I plan on going back on Sat. While parked in the driveway, the alarm siren goes on and off intermittently.

I take it back to the dealer's service department on Saturday, and they say they've fixed the emergency calling, but need to order a part ("central control module") for the alarm and won't have it till mid-week at the earliest. I grumble, but take the car anyway, since it least it won't be calling for help all the time.

This time I get 15 miles from the dealer and it starts calling. I unplug the phone in disgust, but of course the NAV now tells me "BMW Assist Inactive" and keeps changing from the map display to either the BMW Assist screen or the phone dialing screen by itself.

I'll be calling my sales rep Monday to give him a piece of my mind, but I was wondering if anybody here had any advice for me - I can understand a bad control module, but I'm worried that the BMW Assist calls are due to a phone/harness/kit that's incompatible in some way with the 2003 NAV. My dealer says they've never done a CPT8000 phone in a 3-series before, so I'm nervous.

Also, I wonder if this is just the start of ongoing problems and if I should cut my losses and bail out now - my 1995 Eagle Talon (which I loved, but was a real lemon) started out this same way and just kept getting worse.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

You're overreacting, though justly disappointed. I'd guess it's all interrelated. Let them fix it.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I think it's just plain inexcusable that this happened within just 5 miles.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Stick it out*

I've had my 2002 325 xiT for about a month now (navigation, but no integrated phone) and it's been terrific. What happened with the phone and alarm can be fixed. I think you'll be very happy with the car.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

1) Like others have said stick it out.

2) Don't give the sales guy a hard time, he had nothing to do with it.

I bet it is something simple, because to install the phone and alarm required a lot of work. I would hate to see that labor bill! I bet something has a loose ground or a faulty controler and it will be a quick fix like that.

Also, since it was a new sale they did not want to take it for a 10 mile test drive, because then you would be wondering why there are 15 miles on your new car. It sux that something is wrong but from them to not have found it is understandable.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Like some of the guys said above . . . relax and don't worry about it. Whatever it was will be fixed . . . It's not like the car itself is having a problem. It's only the aftermarket (though I understand it's BMW's own accesseries) that are causing a problem.

Also, keep in mind, it's not your salesmans fault. 

My father always has this thing when buying new cars (which is pretty often), he always tells the salesman to make sure everything works so he doesn't have to go back. Drive it, play around in it, do whatever it takes . . . just don't give him the car with a problem.

As for me, I can't stand the idea of someone other then myself driving or testing out my new car.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *Don't give the sales guy a hard time, he had nothing to do with it.*


The dealer apparently has a "the sales rep is responsible for your car" policy (which I like; it sure beats the "sell 'em and leave 'em" policy I've had at other dealers). My main complaint is that they said they fixed the emergency calls (implying something wrong was found and corrected), but it still doesn't work properly (implying that there is still something wrong). How many mistakes/defects can there be in a single install?



> *I bet it is something simple, because to install the phone and alarm required a lot of work. I would hate to see that labor bill!*


Well, I *did* see the labor bill! I paid list on the accessories plus dealer install (the phone alone was over $1800) because the dealer assured me that this way nothing would go wrong!


> *Also, since it was a new sale they did not want to take it for a 10 mile test drive, because then you would be wondering why there are 15 miles on your new car. It sux that something is wrong but from them to not have found it is understandable. *


Actually, these problems appear even if the car isn't moving - the alarm goes off with the car off and locked, and the emergency calls happen while idling the engine in park. When I went to pick up the car, they had the wrong phone (AT&T TDMA instead of Verizon CDMA) and there was a scramble to swap it out. I don't know if that has anything to do with the problem, but that part of the work must have been rushed.

Other than this, I'm quite pleased with the dealer - the salesman took a lot of time to explain everything in the car, make sure I was happy with the paperwork/car, etc. Unfortunately, these faults seem to all be in the dealer-installed options, so I don't know what to think about the dealer, overall. I expect I'll know more once I talk to my rep on Monday and have the car fixed (hopefully for good) once the parts come in.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Terry, did you buy the car on Long Island ?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Terry, did you buy the car on Long Island ? *


Queens. To be more specific, BMW of Bayside. As I mentioned, aside from these problems I'm quite happy with the dealer. I just dropped in on them back in August after my Talon got totaled, to see what they had. The sales rep spent about an hour talking to me, showing different models, and mentioning he used to sell Talons in a previous job. I was so impressed with him and the dealership overall that I decided to buy from them even though they weren't even close to being the nearest dealership to me.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *
> 
> Queens. To be more specific, BMW of Bayside. As I mentioned, aside from these problems I'm quite happy with the dealer. I just dropped in on them back in August after my Talon got totaled, to see what they had. The sales rep spent about an hour talking to me, showing different models, and mentioning he used to sell Talons in a previous job. I was so impressed with him and the dealership overall that I decided to buy from them even though they weren't even close to being the nearest dealership to me. *


I am pretty sure 'GeoTopaz' bought his 330i from them and he was supposed to pick it up yesterday but was put off until Monday . . . it really is a small world . . .

Anyway, enjoy your car for all it's good points and don't stress over this problem . . . it will get fixed . . . I remember when I got my 330 2 yrs ago and I stressed over so many little things that it actually took me a few months before I realized what an incredible car it was.

Enjoy and welcome to the club !!!!

PS (now you gotta join the BMWCCA) one of the side benefits is that you get $500 back on a purchase of a new 3 series (though you gotta belong for a year first so maybe on your next one you'll get the $$)


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, Alan is right. I purchased from BMW of Bayside and had an excellent experience at the time of purchasing with my dealer. He gave me a great deal on the car and spent a lot of time with me to close the deal. He also treated me well on my trade in and didn't look at my car through a magnifying glass, even though my car was immaculate and may as well have been new. I was told that my delivery was going to be mid-August when I placed the order. He was able to modify a car they already had in the production process to push up my order. I was told the car would be ready on saturday and then he changed his mind on friday and said Monday. Monday was my dealer's day off and he said he was willing to come in for my delivery. After posting my experience on this website and doing some thinking I decided to call him back and push the date to Tuesday because one day would not make a difference to me at this point and I don't want him to think he is doing me any favors. 

Overall my experience on the sales side is very good in comparison to my experience with Life Quality when I bought my '01 325cic. I know how you feel about your 325 because I had tons of problems with my 325, but try to get all of these little probs fixed and enjoy your car for what it is, a BMW. You will see the pleasure you get out of driving your 325 will make you forget about the little things that will eventually get fixed. :thumbup: 

That BMWCCA 500 bonus is a great deal and I can't wait to get my check!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Let me echo others here, give them the chance to fix the problems 

But I'd remissed it I did not ask, why in the world did you pay $1800 for a car phone   :dunno: What a rip off:thumbdwn:


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*lexus is lookin' better and better....*

.....isn't it?

(heavy sarcasm implied).

didja buy the car to drive it or to use the damn phone?

don't worry about the phone, they'll fix it. the first time the roads are covered in snow, you'll love your car.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> That must have been a typo...no one in their right mind would try to charge that much for a phone???would they??? *


BMW does. ... but then it is integrated into the car, has the BMW marquee on the phone, and drives the OCD crowd batty. Supply and demand. Huge profit margin.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> That must have been a typo...no one in their right mind would try to charge that much for a phone???would they??? *


BMW would :yikes:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Doesn't make sense.....you have to pay 1800 to piss off other drivers on the road using a stupid cell phone?????? What the heck is so important about this phone that you have to pay 1800 for it??? Golden buttons???
> 
> I bet it gets *great* reception too:thumbdwn: *


Works with the steering controls, displays call info on the radio display, mutes stereo, uses built in mic in roof console

Totally hands free, so no one should notice it

Link:

See for yourself


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> BMW does. ... but then it is integrated into the car, has the BMW marquee on the phone, and drives the OCD crowd batty. Supply and demand. Huge profit margin. *


you beat me by 2 seconds!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> you beat me by 2 seconds! *


GMTA


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *I'll be calling my sales rep Monday to give him a piece of my mind, but I was wondering if anybody here had any advice for me - I can understand a bad control module, but I'm worried that the BMW Assist calls are due to a phone/harness/kit that's incompatible in some way with the 2003 NAV. My dealer says they've never done a CPT8000 phone in a 3-series before, so I'm nervous. *


Did your salesman assemble your car?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

blackdawg said:


> *didja buy the car to drive it or to use the damn phone? *


To drive it. But my driving enjoyment is a bit dampened when the stereo cuts out every few minutes so I can talk to the BMW Assist people about imaginary emergencies.



ff said:


> *Did your salesman assemble your car?*


No, but as I mentioned in a prior reply, he's my point of contact at the dealer and is responsible for my satisfaction.

To address some of the other comments in this thread:

When I went to the dealer, I was looking for the best car to suit my requirements/taste. I had not come to any conclusion as to which model(s) I would like best. I tried the 3/5/7 as well as the X5. It worked out that a loaded 325xiT fit my requirements best. How loaded? Well, it came it at $49.8K...

I am _not_ one of the people you see yakking on the phone all the time. I'm semi-retired, but when I'm on the cell phone it is darned important - it may well be _your_ Internet connectivity (or that of a site you're connecting to) that I'm fixing.

Here's an update on the phone problem - I drove to my Dad's in NJ today to show him the car. On the way up, the system worked flawlessly. On the way back, after dark, it continuously tried to place emergency calls (which didn't work as I didn't have the phone connected for the obvious reason). The display also cycled from the emergency screen to the regular phone dialing screen, with occasional blips of the GPS screen. It also completely reset once, reverting to the "T20.10 / BMW" on the display, and several times it partially reset, with the map display changing to the default scale.

When I got home, I looked under the passenger seat to retrieve some change my Dad lost in the seat, and I found some tools under the seat. They look like stubby open-end wrenches made out of black plastic, with a pivot in the handle end. My guess is that they're for the cell phone antenna.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Terry,

Didn't know that you posted here until today. Sorry to hear about all these unpleasant experiences. I think it's just that you happened to be dealing with a rather, well, incompetent technician. Next time, ask to speak to a master tech. I am sure your dealer has at least one. You know the kind of projects I work on my car. Everytime I bring my car in for service, I have wirings dangling, trim pieces all over the seats, along with my Bentley and toolbox in the back seat. Never once did New Century BMW give me any crap about warranty issues. And that included one incident when I accidentally reconnected the battery without the airbag installed and the airbag warning light came on. Master tech resetted the light for free knowing that I was working on the paddle-shift.

In any case, Geotopaz330i here just finished the paddle-shift retrofit on his 2003 330i. And he is happily shifting now. So rest assure that my kit will work with 2003 models. Let me know when things are back on track and when you start working on the paddles.

Talk soon...


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*I am *SO* pissed off now*

I called BMW Roadside Assistance at 2 PM to arrange for a tow to my dealer. I won't go into the whole story because otherwise my blood pressure would go through the roof again. By 4 PM they'd managed to get a local tow operator scheduled to pick up by 4:30. When I said they'd have to deal with NYC traffic to get the car to the dealer within 2 hours, they said that the tow operator told them I agreed to have them store the car in their lot overnight and then take it to the dealer tomorrow. This was completely untrue - why would I want my car loaded and unloaded twice, left in an open-air lot in NYC in the rain, when it is in a nice garage now? The towing company also claimed to not know where Bayside, Queens was. Idiots, all of them.

I had BMW put the assist request on hold so I can talk to the dealer tomorrow morning and try to work something out. I'm supposed to leave town tomorrow for a long weekend, so I'll be forced to either postpone/cancel my trip or wait until Tuesday to make another attempt to have my car towed in.

The BMW Assist rep I spoke to told me she'd talk to her supervisor. I told her that they should drop the towing company they assigned my call to, since they repeatedly lied about speaking to me and getting my approval to do things, as well as misrepresenting the time they'd be here. She was quite sympathetic and said that she wouldn't want her car left in a lot overnight, either.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

[ As you are a member of our online community, I feel like I should advise you that it seems that by paying $50K for a 325, you have paid more than what is customarily required. [/B][/QUOTE]

He paid $50K Canadian in the US, OK? Done deal.



I still hope this all works out in the end.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> [BI still hope this all works out in the end. [/B]


Thanks. I got a _very_ apologetic call from my dealer. The manager said she'd accomodate whatever I wanted to do to get the car in - have it brought in tomorrow, wait till next week, have me arrange the tow and get reimbursed, etc. She also said she could have the service manager stay late (she'd already spoken to him) if need be, to get the car in.

So they're trying to be helpful. I really hope that I can get the car there tomorrow and they can work on it for a week, or however long it takes to get all the broken stuff fixed, and then I can get on with enjoying it. I hope.:yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Terry, just to be sure that you know...make sure that when it goes in, it goes on a flatbed. I'd hate to see your experience be made even more miserable.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *make sure that when it goes in, it goes on a flatbed.*


Yup, already got that covered. I had a '95 Talon AWD before this car, so I know about towing AWD vehicles. But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Terry,

None of your problems have anything to do with BMW build quality per say. Judging from the description of the issues you’re having, there is no doubt that the problem lies in the incorrect install performed by your dealer. You mentioned that a) your dealer had no previous experience installing the phone into the 3-series and b) They installed an incorrect phone and then scrambled to replace it. Right there you've got a recipe for trouble. You also mentioned that your battery went dead. I'm 99.9% sure that it’s the phone that is draining your battery. Phone-related battery drainage was a well-known issue on early-build X5's.

If I were you, I would ask the dealer to uninstall the phone and refund whatever you paid for it. Then, if you absolutely must have an integrated phone, try to find a dealer that has experience installing them into the 3-series. Given you present dealer’s lack of expertise and the multiple dimensions of the problem (emergency dialing, battery drainage) it seems that making your phone work right might end up being a long and painful process requiring multiple trips to the service department (if it gets fixed at all).


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Hmmm. The only thing that was incorrect about the phone was the handset itself - they did the car install 2 days before I picked up the car, and left the AT&T-style handset/manual with the salesman. When he went to change my phone service over to the new phone, he went "Whoops - wrong carrier" and had the parts runner take the AT&T hanset box back to parts and bring out the Verizon one. Nothing was done to the car at that time. I have the Motorola CPT8000 installation instruction book and parts list and the rest of the system is the same.

I haven't had the phone connected to the car since the Saturday I drove it home. Granted, it could be the permanent parts of the phone kit, not the handset.

The constant battery draw is over 4A. That's more than the phone draws. And given that I've had the massive control failure, with stuck ABS/DSC/Brake failure indicators, I think there is more to this.

The dealer does a lot of phones in 5-series (I believe they said it was standard in the 7's). And this is a major dealer, so I hope they're not totally inept at this.

I really want the car I ordered, with the features I ordered, all in one piece. If they can't do that (they get 2 more shots at it), then they should give me my money back.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Yikes :yikes: :yikes: 

It really does sound like the dealer bungled the install in a major way! From all that I've seen and heard about how folks mod their cars and the things Vince does to his in development of the paddle shift retrofit kits, it does seem bizarre that installing a simple telephone would f**k up your car so royally. Definitely NOT the norm!

Make sure you get hold of someone good at BMW NA to help get your situation straightened out to YOUR satisfaction.

Damn shame you aren't getting any enjoyment out of breakin-in your new toy.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *it does seem bizarre that installing a simple telephone would f**k up your car so royally.*


I'd be happier if I was sure it was the telephone. I don't think that is the case - I don't even have a working instrument cluster any more.

But I'm going to sit back and not keep updating here because every time I think about this, my blood starts to boil.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, I managed to get BMW Roadside Assistance to provide a tow back to the dealer on Tuesday (I tried last Thursday before I went away for the weekend, but they failed miserably). Today it only took them 2 hours to get the tow truck to me... The dealer says that's to be expected, but "sometimes they'll surprise you and do a lot better".

Anyway, when I got to the dealer, they were all set for me and took a bunch of notes. Of particular interest - the service manager was writing up my paperwork and he was making notes on a photocopied BMW form. I didn't get to see much of it (it was cold, late, and I wasn't really taking careful notes) but one of the checkboxes on the form was "DSC Campaign" or similar. I wonder if the failure I have is part of some larger problem that BMW knows about.

I'll know more when I get the paperwork when I get the car back - they're going to keep it 2 or 3 days after working on it to see if the battery goes dead again or not, and if the alarm keeps going off for no reason.

Hopefully they'll get it all straightened out in this visit.

They *did* offer me a loaner, which was nice as normally you need to schedule a service call weeks in advance to guarantee a loaner. Of course, this *is* a brand new car, so... Anyway, I declined as I don't actually do a lot of driving (my '95 Talon had 11K miles on it when it was totalled, 5K of that in the last year - since my friend Amanda moved to Illinois and I started driving back and forth).


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *Hopefully they'll get it all straightened out in this visit.*


Unfortunately it seems like they can't. I got 4.3 miles from the dealership before the car placed its first emergency call; I had 7 more in the next 1.5 miles.

It is going back tomorrow with a lemon law demand that it be fixed correctly this time, they refund my entire purchase price, or they provide an identical vehicle in working condition.

For those who are interested, here is what they did so far:

1) Replaced DSC control unit 34-52-6-759-851 FC 3452101500
2) Replaced general module 61-35-4-114-282 FC 6135071500
3) Replaced top battery magic eye 61-21-8-381-749 FC 6121001200


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sheesh that freakin sucks !!!!

Sorry to hear and please keep us posted !!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *
> Unfortunately it seems like they can't. I got 4.3 miles from the dealership before the car placed its first emergency call; I had 7 more in the next 1.5 miles.
> 
> It is going back tomorrow with a lemon law demand that it be fixed correctly this time, they refund my entire purchase price, or they provide an identical vehicle in working condition.
> ...


:yikes: :yikes: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: that SUX big time!!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> :yikes: :yikes: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: that SUX big time!!!! *


Hey Craig . . . well the h*ll have you been ? ? I've missed you around here lately !!!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Hey Craig . . . well the h*ll have you been ? ? I've missed you around here lately !!! *


whats up Alan, I've been layin low....:lmao: actually I've not spent much time on the fest lately...its been a refreshing break  :lmao: J/K have you been trackin your car?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> whats up Alan, I've been layin low....:lmao: actually I've not spent much time on the fest lately...its been a refreshing break  :lmao: J/K have you been trackin your car? *


Yeah a break is always good . . .

I've been tracking it and it's arriving at the port on 10/29 so I figure I should have it in about 2 weeks . . .


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *
> Unfortunately it seems like they can't. I got 4.3 miles from the dealership before the car placed its first emergency call; I had 7 more in the next 1.5 miles.
> 
> It is going back tomorrow with a lemon law demand that it be fixed correctly this time, they refund my entire purchase price, or they provide an identical vehicle in working condition.
> *


You must've gone ballistic.... man, sorry to hear you've had so much trouble....


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Yeah a break is always good . . .
> 
> I've been tracking it and it's arriving at the port on 10/29 so I figure I should have it in about 2 weeks . . . *


good lord, time is going quick...is it me or did your car get built quicker than mine did...mine was like 3 months... do you have a buyer on the black beast yet?


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Terry,

May I suggest that you contact BMWNA for assistance? They should be able to help in a situation like this.

1 800 831 1117


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> good lord, time is going quick...is it me or did your car get built quicker than mine did...mine was like 3 months... do you have a buyer on the black beast yet? *


It has been VERY fast . . . I confirmed the color to the dealer on 9/27 . . . I was expecting delivery end of nov/early dec . .. here is is not even a month later and I'm not far away from getting it

It seems BMW is REALLY moving . . .

My 01 is being traded in to the dealer . . . I haven't even tried to sell it becasue it's not worth the aggrevatin to sell it to a private party , , ,

Sorry for the hijack thread Terry !!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Sorry for the hijack thread Terry !! *


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, I got the car back this evening, and they swear they have it fixed properly this time. I'll be doing a long drive later tonight and will report back one way or the other.

They found some improperly pinned connectors in a wiring harness after being directed to that by the "BMW tech hotline". They say that pins 26 (brown/yellow) and 31 (blue/yellow) were swapped. They didn't say what connector on what harness this was, though. When I get home I'll look at the CPT8000 and the Bentley manuals and see if I can spot it.

They did say that BMW told them that "several" other vehicles had miswires as well, but that they didn't know which ones they were, so a campaign couldn't be selective enough to be useful.

Given that my car's emergency calls only happened when it was dark out, it was presumably photocell-related. I wonder if a harness problem is what is causing the "lava lamp mirror" reported in another thread? If the poster of that thread PM's me, I'll give you the BMW hotline tech's name and case number.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *They did say that BMW told them that "several" other vehicles had miswires as well, but that they didn't know which ones they were, so a campaign couldn't be selective enough to be useful.
> 
> Given that my car's emergency calls only happened when it was dark out, it was presumably photocell-related. I wonder if a harness problem is what is causing the "lava lamp mirror" reported in another thread? If the poster of that thread PM's me, I'll give you the BMW hotline tech's name and case number. *


Terry, I hope that your car's problems are finally sorted out so that you can start enjoying your car. It sounds like you're on your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

good luck Terry . .. hopefully it was fixed correctly and you could see just how good owning a BMW 'could' be !!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Did or could this mis-wire have caused any damage to the phone*


The phone hasn't actually had much "cradle time" in the car - once the car decided to make the first emergency call after each service visit, I disconnected the phone. But that didn't stop the car attempting to call and otherwise acting screwy (NAV rebooting, etc.). I have used the phone (it is my normal carry-around phone now, replacing my StarTAC 7868W) and it works fine. And a test call I made via the car controls after I picked up the car tonight worked properly, so I'm pretty sure it is Ok. But thanks for the tip, and I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I work as a electrical/computer engineer specializing in testing hardware and software for telecommunication devices. After reading three pages of this outrageous situation, I am more than convinced that they have to fire whoever BMW technician was running this circus. All dealer techs have a vast resource and information pool when these kind of anomalies happen. So I find all this back and forth 'guesswork' simple incompetent procedures. 

My admiration to you Mr. Kennedy for not going postal in that service bay after so much humiliation.

This has been some deep crap drama...


----------

